# Information on PH Hobbies soiund system



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

A good friend was given a PH Hobbies sound system all mounted in the fuel tank of an Aristo U25B. As usual, there are no directions. Can anyone help us with information on either a manual, or instructions as to how to connect it to the main board. A link to a manual download would be just fine, or specific directions. 
Thanks 
Paul


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I haven't seen manuals on-line. 
There were a LOT of versions. 
I have some dead ones in a box somewhere. 

Rather than expending the effort, buy something that actually works. 

I know, it was free. 

Someone probably has a manual, but you'll have to get more specific on model.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

The specific information on the box is as follows: U-25B P. H. Hobbies #23. As he said, if it sounds like a diesel, and was free it is good enough. 
Anyone know anything more about it, like how to hook it up.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo forum would be a good place to ask this, someone there will have a manual. 

Hmm... I just checked, I have a couple of jpgs of 4 pages of the manual. 

Email me privately, I'll send them to you. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

It was a long, long time ago but here is what I remember about the PH Hobbies board. The diesel sound was poor, like blowing into an empty Chiclets box as a kid. I don’t whether Chiclets are still made so I may be dating myself. 

My memory is poor, dang ol’timers, but I seem to remember a small battery pack of about three nickel sized cells. Everyone complained the battery pack never charged, and when dead were not available as a part. 

There were four small holes on the side of the board to wire the bell and whistle to Aristo-Craft’s on-board accessory controller. Unfortunately the holes were too small for wire commercially available from Radio Shack, Active Electronics, etc. I drilled the holes slightly larger and the traces left the board. 

I soldered four wires directly to the board components. After hooking up two wires to the Aristo-Craft accessory controller the horn worked. When I hooked up the two bell wires, nothing worked. By removing one of the ground/common wires, both the horn and bell functioned. 

I would guess that there should be four more wires, two for power and two for a speaker. At that time, Aristo-Craft locomotives did not come with a speaker, but the fuel tanks on the U25-B did have slots in the bottom to let the sound out. The exploded parts diagram on the Aristo-Craft web site clearly shows this. 

I was given the PH board for free and gave it back after trying it.


----------

